# New site



## bubforever (Oct 1, 2007)

I just got here and i like the new layout! Very nice!


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 1, 2007)

Your avatar is a little scary.


----------



## bubforever (Oct 1, 2007)

OGIGA said:


> Your avatar is a little scary.


No its so funny go to youtube and watch the kenny rodgers , its hilarious.


----------



## Mantida (Oct 1, 2007)

I just got here today, and was completely shocked at the random site change since we didn't get a heads up.

I didn't like the change at first but once I saw the gallery and cool new features I liked it.


----------



## bubforever (Oct 1, 2007)

It will take some getting used to but its going to be great, is there a chat feature here?


----------



## Mantida (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah. I have the IP.Board pro theme on right now. ;]

I don't think so.


----------



## echostatic (Oct 2, 2007)

why not just use gabbly for chat since theres nothing else?


----------



## Ian (Oct 2, 2007)

bubforever said:


> It will take some getting used to but its going to be great, is there a chat feature here?


I think there is going to be, yea. There will be lots more features installed, however I think we are just getting used to the initial change first of all.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Oct 2, 2007)

i dont get what the lil squares are.... rank? are most of us Sgts?


----------



## Orin (Oct 2, 2007)

mantida said:


> I just got here today, and was completely shocked at the random site change since we didn't get a heads up.I didn't like the change at first but once I saw the gallery and cool new features I liked it.


 At the top of the site there was an announcement to check out the new software for a month or two before the switch. Did anyone else miss the announcement posted in the announcements area right at the top of the old forum?


----------



## Mantida (Oct 3, 2007)

Orin said:


> At the top of the site there was an announcement to check out the new software for a month or two before the switch. Did anyone else miss the announcement posted in the announcements area right at the top of the old forum?


There was? Ah. I missed it evidently. :blink: 

I'm really starting to get attached to the new site. I love the idea of your own photo gallery, and the soon-to-come scheduled chat module thinger... Thanks admins for updating us


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 3, 2007)

There were only two announcements at the top of the old forum, so of course I read them and of course I remember them.


----------

